# Lone Star Le Mans Day 1



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

It was a free day at COTA today free admission and parking. Not many regular folks but lots of photographers. Most of the people there in fact. The cars were awesome. I thought F1 was cool but these factory prototypes are unreal. They come into the corners so fast you'd think there is no way they are going to get through. And the hybrids have all kinds of new sounds to go along with the shrill sound of the motors. Two more days to go as well 














































Glad I bought the polarizer. It worked just like I thought it would. Took the shine right off that blacktop.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Got one*

Since I figured out how to do the sequences with PS a couple of weeks back I've been itching to try it with real cars. Did a few at Cota yesterday. Not all of them come out they are hard to do. Mostly to keep any gaps from happening. This one came out pretty nice.










Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A few more*

Going to be a blast tomorrow. Rain should be gone but still not too hot. 8 hours of racing between the Tudor and WEC races. WEC starts at 5 runs till 11pm so golden hour and night shots on that one. I've never tried any night racing shots but there is plenty of time to practice there. I have seats right across from the pits. When it gets dark I'm going to head there and get some pit action shots. Last time I only had a 300mm lens and it wasn't quite enough but with the 400 I should be ok.























































Ordered the Losmandy StarLapse today. Should have it mid week. Gotta cobble up a battery and cable and I'll be ready to use it. I figure it will be cloudy for at least a couple of weeks after it gets here 

Griz


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I spent one day at the 24 Hours of Lemans this year, the cars and sounds really are incredible! I wish I could have taken off this weekend to go up to COTA, I still haven't been to the track in person although I've passed by it a couple of dozen times. Thanks for sharing the pics, they are awesome! I sure wish I could be there. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Totally unreal*

I thought Thurs was awesome but today was unreal. Best day I've had in at least 15 years. Having the scooter and being able to go all around the track. Managed to get all the way around after the Tudor race. Found several new spots. Doing the recon on Thurs really paid off today. I smelled that rain coming in. It came up quick. I was pulling my legs into the car when the bottom fell out. Drenched my legs in seconds. I was pretty much spent by then anyways. Hands were cramping up and I'd already shot close to 3K pics. There were a ton of photographers there. More than I've ever seen even at the F1 race. I'd love to go to Le Mans one day. I grew up in England so this type of racing is what I was weaned on. I bought the weekend pass on WEC Live so I only missed one warm up lap of the rest of the race. From the video it didn't look like it would have been fruitful to stay anyways. Not much light. More like lighting from streetlights. Spots every so often. About 3 weeks till the Vintage Nationals over 600 entries this year. Can't wait to do it all over again.



























































































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Gallery*

I put all the ones I've processed so far into a gallery. Here is the url

http://www.pbase.com/griz11/lone_star_le_mans_2014

Over 200 photos so far and I still have a long ways to go before I've seen all the RAW's. But I'll be putting those aside for a few days. The StarLapse will be here today and if its clear tonight I'll be trying it out.










I found one that was a display. None available right now from factory and I'm leaving for Colorado soon. But they gave me 100 off and upgraded shipping. It was in a display case so hardly anyone has even touched it. I used to buy a lot of stuff from Anacortes so I'm not in the least bit worried. You'd have to run over it with a large truck to do any damage anyways. Losmandy builds everything heavy. The cheaper ones won't move around a 7D with 400mm lens on it. StarLapse is about 200 more than the oriental sourced ones.

Griz


----------

